# Somewhat urgent help required



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

So as I have stated i have a problem...it's a great problem but a problem none the less.... My bangai kardinals were bought from a big ALS and they were actually a customer return who didn't want them (or didn't have room) when I bought them I was told this and told that they were sexed... And now I am 90% certain (through lots of Internet research) that I am expecting some bangai babies!!!! Super excited but wtf do I do?? Do I have to get another tank? I don't have room in my tank for more fish do I? It's 20 gallons with 2 clowns 2 cleaner shrimp 1 blood shrimp and about 9 snails (yea I lost some snails but that's a different story) 7 of the snails are nassarius under sand types that usually don't come out one is a fighting conch and the other a red footed moon snail, now please guys what can I do to ensure the survival of my first fish brood. I was thinking of keeping one or two babies and giving the rest to big ALS so they can find them good homes any and all advice is appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

how do you know that fish is pregnant?

http://www.marineaquariumsa.com/showthread.php?t=15325

http://www.reefs.org/library/talklog/f_marini_020799.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

haha fun

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1659511

Haven't done it myself but it is something that intrigues me. Let us know how it goes.

Just be ready for the day Daddy starts spitting them out. 

And yes you will need a separate tank.

You may find that some will die on you so don't get upset that it happens. And if you get them to be old enough screw big als, sell them here on the forum


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I am by NO means an expert. The rearing of fry and hatchlings takes A LOT of time and effort. If you have the time to research and stay up watching the process and collecting the fry - awesome. If not....the positive side: free nutritious food every breeding cycle. i wouldn't worry about it too much. That's what ends up happening with my cleaner shrimp, blood shrimp, and cardinals. They supply free food for my corals.

That being said...if you have time....I've heard positive stories that people have made good money from rearing them. Good Luck!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Pointy said:


> I was thinking of keeping one or two babies and giving the rest to big ALS so they can find them good homes any and all advice is appreciated!
> 
> Ryan


look at this guy  He is asking for advise here, but planning to give babies to the BAs. WOW. go and ask them 

I want one baby also 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

Sig you're right, if I can keep them alive I will let you guys know how many I have and they will be free to good homes, I hope I'm up for this!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pointy said:


> Sig you're right, if I can keep them alive I will let you guys know how many I have and they will be free to good homes, I hope I'm up for this!


This fish is on the radar of being protected. It is cheaper to yank them from the ocean, than it is to tank raise them. So, if you do breed them, there is a market for them. Most reputable stores I suspect would give you money for them. Or a trade in at the very least.

I know people that have found babies living in their overflows. So, even if you miss them, they can still survive. One day, I will get a male to match my female (seen her drop eggs. 100% she is a she!)

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great excuse to buy another tank lol


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

mrobson said:


> Sounds like a great excuse to buy another tank lol


+1 on that one lol


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

mrobson said:


> Sounds like a great excuse to buy another tank lol


for sure. And the babies only need a small tank. What you could do is divide a 20 g into 2 tanks, so that when they get bigger and need more room you can take the divider out.

Or get a third tank


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

update: lost the babies looks like someone got hungry and ate the eggs... little upset but oh well there's always next time

Ryan


----------

